# "Restore factory settings." Are they having me on?



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I run a P4 733MHz with Windows 98SE. My broadband ISP recently recommended using a Firewall and gave a link to McAfee's. I installed it and immediately had a problem with the screen freezing for up to 30 seconds and then releasing, and also with the cursor jumping around the screen instead of moving smoothly. I uninstalled the firewall but the problems remain.

My ISP support say the firewall seems to have uncovered an underlying PC problem. As the firewall is now uninstalled their advice is to back up everything on my PC and restore factory settings. They also say W98SE is a bit unreliable and Windows 2000 would be better. 

Are they saying this just to get rid of me, or is this really the correct fix?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

http://forums.techguy.org/t299537&highlight=mcafee+uninstall.html
http://forums.techguy.org/t291201&highlight=mcafee+uninstall.html

you may have installed some spyware -
do you run any spyware programs like ad-aware / spybot 
I also a read a link here the other day about mcafee not completely uninstalling (i'll try and find link if possible)
however, in the meantime
post a hijackthis log

---------------------------------------------

post a hjt log

*HIJACK THIS: *
Try not to reboot
Currently the Spyware identified by the security experts

and especially the morphing and breeding .exe`s in the new

variants of CWS, after every re-boot required by Ad-Aware

and Spybot etc, just spawns more and more files for the

poster to find and delete. This is making the advice the

security experts give just too hard to follow.
One of the security experts recently had one log with over

a hundred files, they guy had to format c: drive.

Download and copy hijackthis to its * own folder *, it

makes backups so keeping them separate and available can be

useful.

Note the Spyware tools websites are very often under attack

and so I have provided more than 1 location to download

from:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/
http://209.133.47.200/~merijn/downloads.html
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/
http://www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html 
http://aumha.org/downloads/hijackthis.exe
http://www.thewhities.com/
http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/
http://www.sherrylynn.us/privacypolicy (this has an older

version 1.97 - if you can not get to any of the above

sites)

Close all open windows and open Hijack This. Click Scan.

When the scan is finished (it only takes a second), the

scan button will change to Save Log. 
Click on Save Log and then save it to NotePad. 
Click on Edit  Select all  copy and then paste

into the thread. 
* DO NOT FIX ANYTHING * wait advice from one of the

many security experts in this forum.

*I currently do not have the skill/competence to advise

and poor advice can be far more damaging to your PC with

this software, and so I will be unable to add

any advice on the log and so will nolonger be replying to

your post with regards to the HJT issue, so please

have patience and wait for one of the secruity experts to

provide further detailed advice *

i will however, be notified when you post the log

-----------------------------------------------------
loads of info here including ad-aware / spybot and tutorials
-----------------------------------------------------
How did I get infected in the first place
http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html

Security Help Tools- this has a full list of software available
http://forums.techguy.org/t110854.html

1) Install anti virus software
there are free programs available for example AVG from
www.grisoft.com or AVAST from www.avast.com

2)XP has a firewall already
available - to activate it
ON your PC
start>
connect to>
right click on your connection to broadband (this may be lan or usb)
properties>
advanced>
tick the box - internet connection

see tutorial here 
http://www.practicallynetworked.com/sharing/xp/ic_firewall.htm

But i suggest also a separate piece of software for a firewall
one of the following two free programs are good

Sygate:
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/free-firewall.asp

Zone labs:
http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/free/download/index2_11072.html

Tutorial on Firewalls
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/tutorial60.html

3) spyware
All these programs must be updated before you run them.

I suggest four programs to control spyware (all free)
two programs you run to remove the spyware and the other two stop
spyware getting onto the PC in the first place

a) Spybot search and destroy - because these sites are attacked to
stop them providing this solution, I have a few sites to get the
software

http://spybot.safer-networking.de/
http://tomcoyote.org/SPYBOThttp://www.download.com/3000-8022-10122137.html
http://www.spybot.us/spybotsd13.exe
http://www.safer-networking.org/
http://www.thewhities.com/

b) Ad-aware - because these sites are attacked to stop them providing
this solution, I have a few sites to get the software

http://www.lavasoftusa.com/
http://www.networkingfiles.com/Cookie/adaware.htm
http://www.lavasoftusa.com/support/download/
http://www.thewhities.com/

The next two try to protect the PC from getting infected in the first place
c) Spywareguard
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/sgdownload.html

d) Spywareblaster
http://www.javacoolsoftware.com/spywareblaster.html

Tutorials for the above

AD-Aware:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=48
http://www.dotcomsecurity.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4

SPYBOT:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=43
http://www.dotcomsecurity.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=25

SPYWAREBLASTER:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=49
http://www.dotcomsecurity.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=43

SPYWAREGUARD:
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/forums/index.php?showtutorial=50
http://www.dotcomsecurity.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=44


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I was in safe mode uninstalling mcafee, but just ran a search on firewall and came across C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\McAfee.com Personal Firewall containing 3 files: LogSettings, MPFSettings, and WindowPositions. They don;t look too dangerous, or are they...?

I run Spybot regularly.

My Hijack This log is:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 13:39:48, on 05/12/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\LWBWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BT VOYAGER 105 ADSL MODEM\DSLSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BT VOYAGER 105 ADSL MODEM\DSLAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0A\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0A\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0A\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\AOLTPSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

thats not all the log


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Sorry. Here it is.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 16:55:50, on 05/12/04
Platform: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROWSER MOUSE\BROWSER MOUSE\1.0\LWBWHEEL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BT VOYAGER 105 ADSL MODEM\DSLSTAT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BT VOYAGER 105 ADSL MODEM\DSLAGENT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON SYSTEMWORKS\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0A\AOLTRAY.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0A\WAOL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\ACS\AOLACSD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL 9.0A\SHELLMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\AOL\AOLTPSPD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL COMPANION\COMPANION.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MOZILLA FIREFOX\FIREFOX.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\UNZIPPED\HIJACKTHIS\HIJACKTHIS.EXE

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...aults/sb/*http://www.yahoo.com/search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_wave/defaults/sp/*http://www.yahoo.com
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/customize/ycomp_wave/defaults/su/*http://www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_5_0.DLL
O2 - BHO: CNavExtBho Class - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 6.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHELPER.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton SystemWorks\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Betfair Bar - {1D62BD48-16F6-4004-A54A-3C41E4955A87} - C:\Program Files\Betfair\BFTool_4.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_5_0.DLL
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SystemTray] SysTray.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LWBMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Browser Mouse\Browser Mouse\1.0\lwbwheel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLSTATEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslstat.exe icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DSLAGENTEXE] C:\Program Files\BT Voyager 105 ADSL Modem\dslagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ScanRegistry] C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NAV Agent] C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [LoadPowerProfile] Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
O4 - HKLM\..\RunServices: [SchedulingAgent] mstask.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Find Fast.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE
O4 - Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0a\aoltray.exe
O4 - Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &AOL Toolbar search - res://C:\PROGRAM FILES\AOL TOOLBAR\TOOLBAR.DLL/SEARCH.HTML
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Backgammon - http://download.games.yahoo.com/games/clients/y/at1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.ivillage.co.uk/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E6F9E15-C8E3-4E19-B987-04EF390E9824} - http://www.betfair.com/install/setup.cab
O16 - DPF: {4C39376E-FA9D-4349-BACC-D305C1750EF3} (EPUImageControl Class) - http://tools.ebayimg.com/eps/wl/activex/EPUWALControl_v1-0-3-12.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2004061001/housecall.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\VxD\MSTCP: Domain = aoldsl.net


----------



## X_Gamer7 (Feb 22, 2003)

Delete all of these. First make sure you make a system restore point though, just in case something goes wrong.
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus.../search/ie.html
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\SearchURL,(Default) = http://red.clientapps.yahoo.com/cus...//www.yahoo.com
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! Companion BHO - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRAM FILES\YAHOO!\COMPANION\INSTALLS\CPN\YCOMP5_5_5_0.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSDXM.OCX
O3 - Toolbar: Betfair Bar - {1D62BD48-16F6-4004-A54A-3C41E4955A87} - C:\Program Files\Betfair\BFTool_4.dll
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm
O12 - Plugin for .bcf: C:\PROGRA~1\INTERN~1\Plugins\NPBelv32.dll
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binar...StatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: Yahoo! Backgammon - http://download.games.yahoo.com/gam...nts/y/at1_x.cab
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.ivillage.co.uk/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {90C9629E-CD32-11D3-BBFB-00105A1F0D68} (InstallShield International Setup Player) - http://www.installengine.com/engine/isetup.cab
O16 - DPF: {4E6F9E15-C8E3-4E19-B987-04EF390E9824} - http://www.betfair.com/install/setup.cab
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/...all/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Stuff like Betfair, msn, Symantec and Yahoo Backgammon are programmes I've had running on here for ages without problems. Do I need to get rid of them?

Also, what's a system restore point please?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

No.

These are the only two entries that need to be removed:

*O9 - Extra button: Related - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm

O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links - {c95fe080-8f5d-11d2-a20b-00aa003c157a} - C:\WINDOWS\web\related.htm*

Some things are not required at start-up but they should be researched and then properly taken out of start-ups.


----------



## X_Gamer7 (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, I was under the influence that you had no idea what they are. What is Betfair by the way? Also, get rid of every toolbar you see. Literally 99% of toolbars are Spyware/Adware. For the system restore point, go to start, programs, accessories, system tools, system restore. From there highlight the choice that says "create a system restore point". Basically what this does is, if you erase something that totally messes up your computer, you can boot it up in safe mode, and restore it to the settings before it got all messed up. Good luck.
-X


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Gamer - I do not have System Restore in System Tools. Is this because I run W98SE?

Betfair is betfair.com, a betting exchange where you can wins small amounts of money or lose large amounts. I have cracked it though - I only lose small amounts!


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

System Restore exists only in Windows ME and XP.

johnni


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

X_Gamer7,

We are talking about a Windows 98 machine here. 

We don't just advise people to delete things without researching them and asking if they recognize them.

Please leave the Hijack This logs to those who know how to analyze them.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Cookie - I have deleted those two, but I still get the freezing.

You kindly helped me with this same problem 5 or 6 weeks ago. I have been living with it since then. I woke early this morning so figured I would waste my Sunday morning seeing if AOL came up with any other way to fix the problem caused by their firewall recommendation. This is when I got told to restore factory settings to get rid of whatever problem the firewall had unearthered. I would do that if I know if works, but given the many hours it would take to get my programmes re-loaded, I'm loathe to do it on spec. Any advice?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Let's try an IE repair:

Start up the Microsoft System Information tool by entering MSINFO32 in the Run dialog box off the Start Menu, clicking OK, and then choosing Repair Internet Explorer from the Tools menu of System Info.

If you don't have that option let me know and I will give you another method.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Done, but no change. Perhaps worth knowing that I don't usually use IE (I use Mozilla Firefox) and that I have screen freezing while using MS Word if (and only if) I am online at the same time.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Have you delete this folder since you uninstalled the firewall?

C:\WINDOWS\Application Data\*McAfee.com Personal Firewall*


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I deleted that folder and ocntents from Windows and from the Recycle bin. No difference, I am afraid.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

When you uninstalled it did you use the uninstaller or did you delete it from the Control Panel?


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I uninstalled the progrmme weeks ago and am not which way. Most likely Control Panel. These folders tonight seem to be some left-over remnant, but the programme disappeared from Control Panel when I did the original uninstall.


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

First off - ignore whatever AOL UK Live Help or telephone help lines tell you to do and listen to Cookiegal. Their scripts extend only to Uininstall/reinstall AOL, uninstall firewall (which they provide through McAfee, rebuild the AOL Adapter and other peurile advice. I would recommend getting rid of the AOL Companion and disabling all AOL auto start options (from the icon in the systray) but in all the posts I read and respond to in AOL Message Boards over here, I've never come acrss anyone with a McAfee firewall related problem. My money is on NAV.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

It might help to reinstall the firewall and then uninstall it using the uninstaller.

http://www.jsiinc.com/SUBO/tip7200/rh7266.htm


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Cookiegal - I'll do that, thanks.

Saga Lout. Whenever I untick disable AOL Companion and Broadband Checkup in msconfig>start, they reappear when I restart. Any idea why? And I'm not sure what NAV is (Norton Anti Virus?!)


----------



## Saga Lout (Sep 15, 2004)

Right click on the AOL icon in the notification area, go to Auto Start options and make sure "Don't use any Auto Start options" is ticked. What happens when you run AOL Computer CheckUp? Does it point to any problems with the McFirewall? Is your XP firewall also enabled, because that will cause a conflict with McAfee or any other.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

I have reinstalled Firewall, and now I remember what happened last time I tried to uninstall it through Start>Programs>McAfee>Uninstall etc. When I hit Uninstall my desktop shows a My Documents box, with Look in: My Documents and File name: INSTALL. If I clock Open, I get a Yellow ! box with the message C:\My Documents\INSTALL.LOG. File not found. Please check the correct file name was given.

This happened last time, which is why I went through Control Panel. But it clearly did NOT completely get rid of it, because when I now reinstalled Firewall, it asked if I wanted to overwrite a previous McAfee file during the installation. 

So I reinstalled it, got the above problem uninstalling it, and got online support from McAfee. They did not know why a file was missing that prevented me uninstalling it, and got me to do it manually. It now seems to be off my PC (no files or folders called McAfee to be found) but I have the freezing problem worse than ever - the screen freezes for about 30 seconds every 5 minutes. It's maddening! Any help out there?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Do a couple of on-line virus scans at these links:

http://housecall.trendmicro.com/ - (be sure to check auto Clean before scanning)

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

Cookie - both came up totally clean. It's tending for freeze for about 30 seconds every few minutes - getting close to unusable. Maybe I should reinstall AOL, but what do you think about this restore factory settings thing. Would it flush out whatever underlying problem there is?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I don't know about restoring the factory settings. I will move this over to the Windows 98 forum for assistance on that issue. Hopefully someone can help.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

You could try a scanreg /restore but I am not sure what good it would do at this point. Also bear with me because I haven't run win 98 for a few years. If I remember right you start in dos mode and type in scanreg /restore and then pick a date prior to when the problem occured. I think the registry only backed up for a certain amount of time. (Where is Candy?) I can't even remember if you need a boot disk to get to dos, I don't think you do in 98, only ME. 
I know this is vague, but someone will be able to help you with the scanreg /restore. I am just too far gone from 98. 

You should have had this problem a few years ago. I coulda helped you.


----------



## aroominyork (Oct 16, 2003)

This turns out to be an issue around Mozilla Firefox, and I have posted it at http://forums.techguy.org/t306378.html.


----------

